# Temperatur, Feuchte Sensor für Home Bereich



## babylon05 (21 April 2011)

Hallo suche was preiswertes als Temperatur und Feuchte Sensor mit Raumtemperaturregler

Am Besten wäre ein Raumtemperaturregler mit Display, wo ich gleichzeitig noch 4-20mA
abnehmen kann für meine SPS

Habe schon hier http://www.spluss.eu geschaut, aber ist zu teuer.


----------



## Oberchefe (21 April 2011)

Ich hab da mal was gebastelt mit dem SHT75 von Sensirion:
http://www.sensirion.com/de/01_humidity_sensors/06_humidity_sensor_sht75.htm

(gibt's auch noch in einer billigeren ungenaueren Ausführung, SHT71).
AVR dran und eine paar diskrete Bauelemente, 24V Versorgung und 24V Digitalausgang. Signalausgabe nach dem DCF77-Prinzip. Ist billiger als jeder Analogeingang an der SPS und so schnell ändert sich weder Temperatur noch Druck im Wohnzimmer. Könnte man natürlich noch erweitern um LCD und sonstiges. Für die SHT7x Ansteuerung gibt's bei www.mikrocontroller.net ein paar Beispiele.


----------



## babylon05 (26 April 2011)

Danke für die Info, was kosten denn die Teile und mit dem Anschließen das was du meinst habe ich nicht verstanden.

Ausgang digital S-Bus sagt mir auch nichts.

Ich habe AI Karten, einen Profibus und einen CP RS485/232

Von der Bauform sind sie Ideal, könnte man direkt in ein Schaltprogramm integireren.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 April 2011)

also nochmals gaaanz laaangsam:

Sensor geht auf Ports von AVR. AVR deshalb, weil das Ding auf einem Pin Eingang und Ausgang gleichzeitig hat, das ist mit einer SPS nicht so einfach zu machen. Der AVR frägt das Ding ab. Das Ergebnis schickt er dann auf einem anderen Port raus. Der Pegel wird nach Anpassung von 5V auf 24V auf einen Digitaleingang der SPS gegeben. Der Digitaleingang kennt nur 0 oder 1, also muss das Signal entsprechend kodiert werden (Impulsfolge). Die paar Bytes für Temperatur und Luftfeuchte werden nacheinander Bit für Bit ausgegeben, im gleichen Raster, bei einer Wertigkeit von 0 ein kurzer Impuls, bei einer Wertigkeit von 1 ein langer Impuls. Wenn alles übertragen ist eine etwas längere Pause, damit kann die SPS wieder "synchronisieren".
Dies wird so ähnlich bei einer Funkuhr eingesetzt, siehe auch hier:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/DCF77
bzw. hier:
http://www.meinberg.de/german/info/dcf77.htm

Gekostet hat der 75er knapp 30€ plus 7 € Versand. Der 71er ist billiger.

Gekauft habe ich ihn hier:
http://www.driesen-kern.de
(finde ihn aber auf die Schnelle dort nicht in der Version, nur in einer Version mit Gummitülle).

Ist natürlich wie schon gesagt was zum Basteln (Löten usw.). Ohne Platine dürfte es aber für ca. 50€ zu machen sein, zur Not geht das auch auf Lochraster.


----------



## MSommer (27 April 2011)

Hallo, wie wäre es damit: 
http://www.thermokon.de/DE/temperatur/wrf04-wrf04lcd.html oder http://www.thermokon.de/DE/feuchte/lcnftw04--raumfeuchtefuehler.html

Gruß Michael


----------

